# Pure Predator Calls



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Just now getting on here to tell yall about it but its a cpl weeks late. The last full moon we had we went out for the heck of it. Had the Foxpro going and nothing, swapper over to the clear acrylic call I got from PPC and almost instantly had yote pup come in, DRT !! Moved around a few more sets and on the last set we set up the Foxpro and had a fox come in about 150 yards and sat down. I missed my target by a 1/4 inch ;-( but I was aiming between the eyes so it was devistating shot ;-)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting l_s. Those acryllic calls work real well don't they ? Good to see you back.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys !!! My hunting partner had a bad itch so we went out. Took my wife and she fell in love ! 
Thought we did good for a short hunt and a FULL moon !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Your making me jealous, oh yes. I ready to put the smack on something.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I could have put a pic of the yote pup to help you guys


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Been doing deer sensus this week and the hogs are THICK ! We killed about 30 pigs rangeing from 3 pounds to 300 pounds.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Have not seen a pig on my property for months. All the stock tanks have gone dry and they have moved down closer to the creek, east of me, or on someone else's land that still has water.


----------

